
I built my first product: Flip a Coin Today! - luisco
https://flipcoin.today/
======
luisco
Hello Hacker News!

In 2018 I graduated as a front-end developer, and in my head has been the idea
of ​​building this mini app/game to demonstrate my skills as a front-end
developer.

I researched many current options to flip a coin on the Internet, all the
options work but do not have a very good design.

So I built Flip a Coin Today! with design in mind. Flip a Coin Today! is a
mini app/game that helps us make decisions between two things.

It was exciting to build my first product after graduating, and my goal is to
be able to get my first job as a junior front-end developer.

I wish you could take a look. Thanks.

